# Brining turkey that is "moisture enhanced"



## jeffzzang623 (Nov 21, 2005)

I bought a 14 lb. Country Pride young turkey and I noticed on the packaging it says, "Moister Enhanced with up to 8% of solution". No where on the package does it say that the turkey is a basting or self-basting turkey.

I've read on several sites that brining a basting or self-basting turkey may result in an overly salty bird. However, is this "moister enhanced" turkey the same thing as a self-basting turkey?

Also, if I do brine the "moister enhanced" turkey, does anyone have any recommendations on how much water + kosher salt + brown sugar to use, and for how long to brine it for? Also, should I be basting the turkey evey hour or so as the recipe says? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## corazon (Nov 21, 2005)

Here is the recipe I use for brining our turkey:
1 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup sugar
4 Quarts water
Various herbs (rosemary, thyme, sage)

In a 6 qt pot, combine salt, sugar, 2 qts water, and herbs.  Put pot over high heat and stir occasionally until salt and sugar dissolve.  Remove from store and let cool, stir in another 2 qts water and refrigerate until cold.
Rinse turkey well.  Double up two turkey oven bags and roll down the edges to help them stay open.  Put the bags in a roasting pan and put the turkey, breast side down, in the inner bag.  Pour the brine over the turkey (have someone hold the bags if possible).  Gather the inner bag tightly around the turkey so the brine is forced to cover most of the turkey and secure bag with twist tie.  Secure the outer bag with twist tie.  Refrigerate turkey in pan to catch any leaks, for 12-18 hours.
*If your turkey is kosher, don't brine it, it's already been treated with salt.


----------



## amber (Nov 21, 2005)

I assume the solution means it have been injected with a salty solution.  I dont think I would brine it, it may taste too salty.  As far as self basting, I always baste mine, I've never heard of a self basting turkey.


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 21, 2005)

I've never seen one of the bird's I've bought get up and baste itself!  I love to baste them though DH says it slows things down - it's part of T-day!  My son used to beg to baste the bird and it brings such delightful memories to mind!

Happy T day everyone!

2


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 21, 2005)

I would not brine it - it's already been injected with up to 8% of it's weigh (about 1-pound 2-oz) with "stuff". Somewhere, either on a tag or printed on the back of the plastic wrapper, there will be a Nutritional Information and Ingredients panel. If you look at it you'll probably see salt listed.


----------



## mugsy27 (Nov 21, 2005)

if the turkey has its legs and wings tied back with plastic or metal mesh like most do...i dont see how its gonna baste itself!!  (sorry couldnt resist!)


----------



## jeffzzang623 (Nov 21, 2005)

Ha - ha guys...I only used the term "self-basting" because I saw it on a lot of web sites along the course of my research...

The solution ingredients on the back of the package say the solution is made up of Turkey Broth, Salt, and Seasonings. No artificial flavors or such...

All the posts I've read have given very positive reviews of brined turkey, and I am so tempted to just go ahead and brine it anyway...maybe halving the amount of salt the brining recipe calls for and only brining for 4 hours. Anyone else have any experience with store-bought frozen birds? (I actually got mine for free from my company - and I know they bought it at Sam's Club)

Also, if I do not brine, would drying and then air-drying have the same effect on the skin (making it more crispy) as if I had brined the turkey?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2005)

I would also recommend NOT brining.  If the solution you use to brine is weaker than the solution in the bird already, your brine will extract the flavors already in there.

By all means dry off and air dry the skin.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 21, 2005)

Your turkey has already had the brine "injected" into it. You can skip that step. Tossing it into a brine would be something like having a full tank of gas and trying to pump in another 10-gallons anyway. Brining a bird that hasn't been "injected" is one thing - brining one that has is going to have negative results (too salty). 

Brining has nothing to do with getting a crispy skin. Wash the turkey with cold water when you remove it from the package, and dry it with paper towels. Let it "air dry" for 15-30 minutes - then rub with softened butter or brush with oil before you stick it into the oven. The fat (butter/oil) and the dry heat is what will make the skin crispy.


----------



## mish (Nov 21, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> As far as self basting, I always baste mine, I've never heard of a self basting turkey.


 
Between a self-basting turkey and self-cleaning oven, I don't have to go into the kitchen at all.   Couldn't resist.

Welcome to DC, jeff.  Hope it all works out.  Keep us posted.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Seen on food network the other day that not to baste the turkey. It only prolongs roasting time. Opening the oven and letting the heat out. They said that basting doesn't do anything for the turkey.I always basted mine too and it seems to keep the skin from drying out but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2005)

Basting contributes to dry turkey meat.

As delicious as crispy rich brown turkey skin is, it's not the main attraction.  Unless you're posing for a Saturday Evening Post cover, aim to get the meat right and don't let the color/texture of the skin take over the process.

As others have said, dry the skin and let it air dry in and out of the fridge then coat it with butter to get that great brown skin.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 22, 2005)

Like the others have said -- DON'T brine it.

You really should only brine turkeys (or anything) that have not had salt/sodium added


----------



## mish (Nov 22, 2005)

Just wondering -- My understanding of brining is to make the bird more moist/juicy - and does not add salt to the bird or give it a salty taste/flavor.  Is this the purpose of brining? Does the bird taste salty?  What comes to mind are recipes I've seen for prime rib, where it's covered in Kosher salt (like a snowball) to lock in the juices, and later brushed off and disgarded. TIA


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2005)

That salt crust is completely different from brining Mish. When brining you do introduce salt into the meat thus making is taste saltier. The salt crust that you have seen on prime rib does not do that.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2005)

Brining adds the flavors in the brine to the turkey.  You make a brine with salt, brown sugar and other seasonings.  These flavors will be added to the turkey.  

The cells in the turkey swap their juices for the brine.  The salt liquid that ends up in the meat tends to stay there through cooking, giving you a moister bird.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 22, 2005)

It does add salt to the bird. The turkey soaks in the salt/sugar solution and equilibrium draws some of the brine into the cellls of the turkey. The salt in the brine helps hold the brine in the cells and denature the proteins, which results in juicy, tender meat.

Because the cells start out without liquid that is not salty, adding the brine to that liquid results in a savory, flavorful bird which does not taste overly salty (if brining is done correctly, which is easy to do).

Here's a Cooks Illustrated Chart regarding sodium levels:

"Fresh turkey brined for 4 hours (1 cup of table salt per gallon of water): 0.22 percent sodium by weight
•Fresh turkey brined for 12 hours (1/2 cup of table salt per gallon of water): 0.21 percent sodium by weight
•Unbrined self-basting frozen turkey: 0.27 percent sodium by weight
•Brined self-basting frozen turkey: 0.34 percent sodium by weight
•Frozen kosher turkey: 0.16 percent sodium by weight

Don’t brine a self-basting turkey; it will be unpalatably salty."

You can brine poultry, pork and shrimp, but the technique of brining doesn't work on beef. Alton Brown explained this once, but I have forgotten why.

The salt crust on the meat is made with Kosher salt, which is not supposed to dissolve on the surface of the meat (or it would make it salty) but form a crust to keep in the steam from cooking.


----------



## mish (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks guys.

I prefer fresh herbs (rosemary etc.), garlic and butter and maybe some lemon juice rather than salt.  When I see a liquid solution is added, I don't buy it, or I dump it out and rinse it off.  I think brining, deep frying etc. is a trend, and much prefer the old-fashioned way - bake it, baste it & keep it moist.  Another fave method is stuff the cavity with fresh herbs, lemon and or oranges, onions, and place some herbs under the skin and sprinkle herbs over the top.

A trick? I heard is to pour ginger ale over the bird for a crispy skin.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 22, 2005)

Mish,

The deep frying thing is a regional method that has been used for a long time but now may be a trend nationwide. Brining IMO isn't a trend. People have been doing it for a long, long time because it works so well. It does not make the meat taste salty. It makes it taste savory and turkey-tasting.

After the turkey hoopla is over, try buying a whole chicken when they are on sale, brining it and making it for a Sunday dinner! I bet you'll like the results.

And basting doesn't do much to make the turkey moist. It's more for browning the skin. Remember that turkey skin, like ours, is rather impermeable, so squirting liquid on the outside of the bird won't really penatrate the meat. I baste to make the skin get nice and brown but there is a school of thought that says that opening the oven door negatively affects the cooking process and makes the bird dryer.

*"Should you baste your turkey?*
*Alton Brown:* Basting is evil. Anything that requires you opening that oven door is evil. Basting is cosmetic. It does nothing for the meat; it does nothing for the flavor. It is--repeat after me--evil. Go enjoy a lovely beverage and let the turkey cook."


I do what you do and stuff the cavity with onions, apples, celery and bread soaked in white wine.

I have heard about the soda pop trick, too (actually, I heard a coca cola trick).  I think it might be the sugar that carmelizes onthe skin.


----------

